# Shkenca > Filozofi-psikologji-sociologji >  Çfarë është jeta?

## xixe xixellonja

...jeta Eshte Nje Udhtim  Qe Permban Shume Shejime Te Trafikut...

Shum Filosofa Dhe Psikolog Kan Folur Mbi Jeten, Por Ju Çe Mendoni?

         Eshte Nje Pytje Per Te Menduar. Lindemi Per Te Jetuar....por Si Jetojme...???...!!!  ... Mos Le Te Jetosh Gjeri Sa Te Vdesesh...

----------


## apollo13

Jeta? Eshte nje pyetje e rendesishme per ate person i cili ka ber mendime per jeten e vet se si don ta jetoj , Dmth. ska jete pa cile. Jeta eshte si nje lum.

----------


## xixe xixellonja

eshte e vertet cili eshte shum i rendesishem per ta jetuar nje jet te lumtur, te falenderoj per bashkpunim....

----------


## AIRON^BOY

*Jeta eshte nje.... (Me falni per shprehjen)  M*u*T, dhe ne fund vdes*

----------


## Poeti

Jeta eshte gjeja me e bukur qe njeriut i ndodhe, sepse po te mos ishte jeta nuk do te ishin as ato perjetimet e bukura neper te cilat kalojme, edhe pse nje dite do te vdesim, kujtoj se duhet te jetojme tere jeten tone me dinjitet dhe krenari dhe te i kenaqemi çdo momenti te jetuar.

----------


## AIRON^BOY

> Jeta eshte gjeja me e bukur qe njeriut i ndodhe, sepse po te mos ishte jeta nuk do te ishin as ato perjetimet e bukura neper te cilat kalojme, edhe pse nje dite do te vdesim, kujtoj se duhet te jetojme tere jeten tone me dinjitet dhe krenari dhe te i kenaqemi çdo momenti te jetuar.



*Qenke nje poet i vertet ti zotri*

----------


## zANë

> ...jeta Eshte Nje Udhtim  Qe Permban Shume Shejime Te Trafikut...
> 
> Shum Filosofa Dhe Psikolog Kan Folur Mbi Jeten, Por Ju Çe Mendoni?


Mund te flas per jeten si si e shof tani,ose per menyren e jeteses qe bejm,,,,Se te themi cka mendojm per jeten derin vdekje,ose te themi qe e gjetem misterin e jestes,,me duket dicka,,apsurde.
Pastaj mvaret dhe nga mosha dhe nga momenti,,kurr nuk mund te thuash se jeta eshte shume e mire,,por as qe eshte shume e keqe ,, thjesht nuk mund ta konceptosht,,sot je e luntur,neser je merzitur,,je e gezuar,,,,,,Pra jeta ka batica dhe zbatica,,,,
Nuk mud ta thuash kuptimin e nje libri nese akoma nuk e ke lexuar te terin.



> ...Eshte Nje Pytje Per Te Menduar. Lindemi Per Te Jetuar....por Si Jetojme...???...!!!  ... Mos Le Te Jetosh Gjeri Sa Te Vdesesh...


Linda ne tere jeten,mesojm,mesojm si te jetojm,,,,,,,dhe anasjelltas tere jeten mesojm si te vdesim!

----------


## Poeti

> *Qenke nje poet i vertet ti zotri*


AIRON^BOY,

Te falemnderit per vleresimin, eshte respekt i veçante per mua.
Shpresoj te takohemi edhe ne temat tjera.

Me respekt Poeti

----------


## ||xXx||

Ceshte jeta?? Pytje e veshtire secili ka mendimin e tij.
I imi eshte:
Nje rruge e gjate dhe plot me veshtiresi ska rendesi nese fiton por nese mer pjese dhe e shijon ate se ne fund te fundit qe te gjith pronar te nje cop toke 2 me 2 do bohemi lol  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Arcimedes

Jeta eshte jete

----------


## xixe xixellonja

....eshte e vertet qe eshte nji pyetje e veshtir....per at aresye qe secili e ka mendimin e vet, eshte kejo nji pasuri ti shprehemi mendimet tona miqesore me njeri tjetrin dhe per ket ju falenderoj.

  met vertet jeta eshte e shkurtert kur te kalosh mir , por kur te viejn veshtersit, vuajtjet, pleqeria, semuerja atehere eshte e gjat dhe ndonjehere e pa kuptim...

siq na thojne psikologjet ne librat e tyre NESE JETA ESHTE LIMON NDREQE  PREJ LIMONAD,  por shpeshehere teoria eshte shum e let por praksa eshte pyetja e tjeter. 

...EDHE KEJO ESHTE E VERTET QE SHUM SENDE MVAREN PREJ NEVE, PREJ MENDIMEVE TONA, PREJ PYETJES SI PO JETOJM ? A DIEJM TE JETOJM?

....PSH. JETA NUK ESHTE VETEM PUNA, PUNA DHE VETEM PUNA, APO TE HOLLAT, EURO OSE DOLLAR.
SHUM JAN QE E HUMBIN JETEN E VET VETEM MBAS PUNE NE ORE TE TJERA, ESHTE NORMALE QE NUK KAN KOH PER JET, PER TE TJERET, PER TE JETUAR...SEPSE JETA NUK ESHTE VETEM PUNA DHE TE HOLLAT APO PASURIA. JETA ESHTE DIQKA ME SHUM E CILLA DO TE MERITON RESPET.
NE KET BOT MODERNE, QE NUK NA MUNGON ASGJE NE MENYR EKONOMIKE, POR NA MUNGOJN SHUM TE TJERA NE MENYRA TE TJERA...

NJERIU MODERN I SHEKULLIT XX  KA  URI PER DASHURI, ....ESHTE DASHURIA QE NA MUNGON, VALL SA KUSHTON NJI FJAL E EMBEL, NJI BUZEQESHJE, NJI PERSHENDETJE...POR JEMI EGOISTA TE KEMI PAKEZ KOH PER TE AFERMIN TONE, APO PER NJE TE PA NJOFUR... keshtu eshte e ter bota pa marr parasysh se ku jetojm,...ne qytetet e mdhaja aty shifet varreferia e vertet e njerzimit, pasuria nuk jep lumturi, jan shum gjera te tjera qe na bejne te lumtur ne jet. nese duam te jemi edhe ne te lumtur te fillojm tia bejm te lumtur nji qast se pari at qe e ke ma afer....çdo njeri meriton respet dhe pakez dashuri...nese jeta eshte nje lule, shoqeria eshte aroma...

----------


## xixe xixellonja

...pershendetje Te Gjithve, Dhe Suksese Ne Çdo Moment Te Dites Se Jetes Suaj, Jeta Eshte E Bukur Nese Dijm Si Per Ta Jetuar...

----------


## dibrani2006

jeta eshte lehte per ta thene dhe rende per ta jetuar

----------


## hajla

Jeta!
Jeta eshte krijes...ashtu si zoti qe na ka krijuar ne... te qenies' Njerzore!
duke mos perjashtur nga gjitha dukurit qe na i ka falur...pikerisht qe jemi Njerez' te dalluar prej (hajvanati)!
Ai na e fali te shprehurit e foljes, gjuhen, fjalen, mendjen, (kto te tria) perputhen ne kombinim te se zgjuaresis, per te ditur se si duhet udhezuar keto?!
mbi gjithqka te jesh "Njeri". Ja nje konkret, po e marr shm,sikur gjat shkrimeve qe i perdorim (shenjat ne thojza) ja psh, kshtu.;'-):[="!? keto vetem i shtypa si shembull,mendoi se dhe jeta e njeriut eshte qe perbehet ne shenje thojzash, pran fatit...ose krahas fatit.I cili ben pjes, ne qdo hap te njeriut qe mbeshtet parashikimin e jetes Njerzore...! duke patur gjithqka para sysh,per tu shmangur gjerave te cilat te qoin ne, ne deme te pasqyres-jetsore!
Jeta eshte gjeja me e shtrenjet dhe me e bukur per Njeriun...
Angazhojeni ate... ne te gjitha pikepamjet specififike,te perbera... materiale, ekonomike,shteterore, sociale,shoqerore,politike, kulturore,shkencore,historike, etj,
per te qen i gjithanshem, shfrytzojeni rastet e duhura...njiher bjen vera nga dera...dita e mir tregon ne mengjes,nusja e mir shihet pas nje viti,mos tjeni as i par e as i mramti,mos tjeni kokfort, e as kok bosh,ruajeni mendjen dhe shendetin,miku i mir tregohet ne ditete engushta,ku ka drethe shum merre kroshen(pjaten) e vogel,mos fol shum e as pak,goja te virr dhe te gjvirr,dashurin afrojeni me zemer, dhe gjithnje me buzeqeshje :buzeqeshje: ngrohtesi...
pa (dashurin dhe buzeqeshjen) s'te duhet jeta,me emir nje fjal emir se njeqind Trimeri...kah te shkoni mbaroni nga ni shtepi,miqesin... mos ben diken me te madh se veten,(se ta merr buken prej furre),me pasurin tende mos shperble gjithkend,(se te vran emira e jote) zgjati kembet sa te mberrin jorgani,punen e sodit mos leni per neser,zgjohu heret ne mengjes, se te shkon dita e mbar,kerko ndihmen e zotit kerko fatin,kape qastin,mos fleni shum, se gjumi te len ne gjum,mesoni prej gjerave te kqija, duke u ruajtur nga ato,per ta petur pran vetit gruajen,kushtojeni kohen dhe komunikimin me te, ne kohet e eduhura,(sekretet mbajeni per vete)me burrin(pak politik) duhet te jesh e matur, ne fjal, ne veprime, dhe e menqur,(dashurin nga te dyja palt)!!.. do kaloni per mrekulli :buzeqeshje: ne shoqeri ma shum merr, se tu japesh,mos ber panik fjalen,fjalen emadhe bene te vogel, te voglen shuaje krejt!a pave? nuk pava, a ndjeve nuk ndjeva!shihe punen e tende, mos i shih punet e huaja,kjo vlen per te miren tende, per t'shpetuar disi nga hallet ekesaj jete...,kurr mos thuaj nuk me duhet dija e dikujt,sa te jetoni duhet dija,nganjiher pyete gruan dhe Femijet,askush nuk te ndihmon me shum ne diten engusht,ne realitet ,besnik behu bes kujt mos i nxe,e tje,ka jeta mjaft sa eshte egjat eshte dhe e shkurter!pun.pun nate e dite sa te shohim pakes drit...me te zgjatur e kesaj teme, ju kerkoi ndjes ne pergjithesi, mbrenda kesaj anetarsie te Forumit Shqiptar(albasoul) Flm,hajla!

----------


## djellza

Jeta është tragjedi = Përballoje

----------


## xixe xixellonja

....net vertet nua me duket jeta e shkurtert...por nder te gjitha eshte nje  pikpyetje ? qe ndonjehere nuk ka pergjegjeje, jeta eshte nje mister, shum gjera jan mister qe se mundemi ti spjegomi apo ki kuptomi krejtesisht...

----------


## xixe xixellonja

.....pershendetje te gjitheve e dashura shoqeri...

jeta, siq ka then edhe NEN TEREZA jeta eshte luftim... lufeto dhe fito...por mbi te gjitha ta  kemi ne mend cilin e jetes sone!

             hasta pronto

----------


## xixe xixellonja

..............mirdita e dashura shoqeri, nesa ka ndonje kush mendimin e vet qe deshiron ta shreh ne ket tem, do te me gesoj shum, sepse me interesojne mendimet e juaja mbi jeten, mendimet e juaja i respetoj krejtesisht dhe me interesojne sepse e bejne me te begatshme,me te pasura njeri tjetrin, çdo te mire ne jeten e juaj.
                              pershendetje te perzemerta te gjitheve kudo qe gjindeni,

----------


## IL__SANTO

> *Jeta eshte nje.... (Me falni per shprehjen)  M*u*T, dhe ne fund vdes*


Airon Boy hallal 2 birra lale se e ke pershkruar tamam iden mbi Jeten duke qene Realist ne maksimum.Ja mileti kjo eshte jeta.

----------


## xixe xixellonja

..............te lute mos mendo ne menyr aq negative, jeta e ka bukurin e vet, eshte e vertet dhe te veshtirat e veta qe eshte normale, por me mir eshte ta verejme me shum anen pozitive....JETA ESHTE NJI ZBULIM,duht ta zbulojme jeten ne qdo moment ne çdo dit....te gjithve ju deshiroj fat ne jet, dhe suksese...

----------

